# WWE sign Swedish Arm Wrestling champ Sarah Bäckman



## americanoutlaw

> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> - WWE has signed Sarah Backman, an arm wrestling champion from Sweden, to a developmental deal. She also has some Gladiator experience.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0307/560961/wwe-signs-arm-wrestling-diva/#ixzz2MuWkW7KQ


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

imagine the feel of that grip...

good luck to her.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Would wreck.


----------



## americanoutlaw

She not that big in height but damn she build


----------



## MillionDollarProns

DAMN if I had a girl with arms like that I'd probably never leave the house. You ever see anyone step on a tooth paste tube? Yeah. THAT.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Always happy to see a new diva being signed, looks like they're filling their Beth Phoenix quota.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Nah. More muscles than I have.


----------



## americanoutlaw

This what we got for divas sign under Triple H(who are still on the nxt roster)
3 indy female wrestlers
a russian world classic kickboxer
female with a acting,mma and kickboxing background
Swedish Arm Wrestling champ 

so far he doing a good job getting new divas(so far)


----------



## CupofCoffee

Is there any kind of confirmation for this? I don't think that a post on some forum is the most credible source in this regard.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wow look at her  I guess shes the next Beth Phoenix with that build she has going


----------



## GREEK FREAK

She looks pretty hot. Would like to see her with Antonio Cesaro but still have a good singles career.


----------



## jarrelka

Holy shit this is so cool finally a Swedish wrestler. Ive actually met her in person down in a town called Linköping where I live. Its also the home of former worlds strongest man and arm wrestling legend Magnus Samuelsson


----------



## Daiko

She's both hot and built.. Let's just hope she has some decent in-ring talent and the we're all good.. (Jeezus her hair's long.)


----------



## Stanford

Kalashnikov said:


> Nah. More muscles than I have.


Not a difficult feat I assume. 



> Is there any kind of confirmation for this? I don't think that a post on some forum is the most credible source in this regard.


Yeah, I hope this isn't just some wild rumour gone viral on forums, because...



Emotion Blur said:


> Always happy to see a new diva being signed


This. It's encouraging to see some thought going into the Divas division, even if it is in developmental.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The Stratusfactor said:


> She looks pretty hot. Would like to see her with Antonio Cesaro but still have a good singles career.


Umm, why? He's Swiss not Swedish.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, she's jacked. She looks like a good signing. I can't wait when they start using all these new divas on TV.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

When Alex Ferguson needed to replace Paul Scholes, he just re-signed Paul Scholes.

In my opinion, Vince should just convince Beth to come back and promise to build a better Diva's division around her.


----------



## High_King

My dick would be a match for her, although she might strangle it.


----------



## just1988

*The new Chyna?*


----------



## Kanenite77

I like


----------



## samizayn

Now to transfer her skills to a more whole-body perspective.

My muscles are bigger than hers, though :argh:



> When Alex Ferguson needed to replace Paul Scholes, he just re-signed Paul Scholes.
> 
> In my opinion, Vince should just convince Beth to come back and promise to build a better Diva's division around her.


That'd be a slap in the face, if anything. Because she was being used so well when she was on the roster? Nahh.


----------



## Even Flow

She looks hot.


----------



## Green

greendayedgehead said:


> Now to transfer her skills to a more whole-body perspective.
> 
> My muscles are bigger than hers, though :argh:


Wait aren't you a female too? Goddamn.


----------



## samizayn

I was also lying, hence the smiley


----------



## Conor?

4/10. Would not bang.


----------



## Itami

omfg I _love_ her hair










Just for that, I like her. Also, knowing Swedish and all, it's gonna be fun if she speaks it in promos.


----------



## ArcaneGlory

She's got a cute face...but those arms.:delrio


----------



## deathslayer

They could really pump up the division with all these talents.


----------



## truk83

She is gorgeous. Hopefully at some point down the line they will actually have a real Diva division. When I look at I her I feel like she should have been around 15 years ago.


----------



## purple_gloves

Definite porn star gimmick potential there.

Sarah-takes it in the Back door-man.


----------



## Punkhead

WOW, she's hot. And strong. Let's just hope she can wrestle as well.


----------



## kopitelewis

If she isn't billed as Scott Steiner's daughter I'll be a sad panda.


----------



## Asenath

SheamusRKO said:


> 4/10. Would not bang.


No one asked you.

Anyway, YAY! WOMEN ATHLETES!

(Psst. WWE. There's a whole untapped market of women collegiate wrestlers. 7000 at last count. Wouldn't a lady Kurt Angle be awesome? Think about it. I'll wait right here.)


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Asenath said:


> No one asked you.
> 
> Anyway, YAY! WOMEN ATHLETES!
> 
> (Psst. WWE. There's a whole untapped market of women collegiate wrestlers. 7000 at last count. Wouldn't a lady Kurt Angle be awesome? Think about it. I'll wait right here.)


Yeah, but Kurt Angle was pretty much a rare gem find. Every other attempt to sign an amateur talent have produced such wonderful talents like Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin and Jack Swagger, all the with the charisma and mic ability of a blind bat. Brock Lesnar was another good pick, but he had nowhere near the well rounded talent that Angle had. 

Picking an amateur female wrestler would be cool, but there won't be another Kurt Angle.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*She's not hot, she looks really weird.*


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Charlie Bronson said:


> *She's not hot, she looks really weird.*


Matter of opinion. I for one find Gillian Jacobs to be more attractive thank Alison Brie.


----------



## HEELKris

WWE should stop signing ugly women.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

HEELKris said:


> WWE should stop signing ugly women.


Ah HEELKris. :no:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Matter of opinion. I for one find Gillian Jacobs to be more attractive thank Alison Brie.


*
They're both hot so fair play. But Brie has the hotter body.* :agree:


----------



## Choke2Death

Would look better if her arms weren't as big as they are. That said, if I ever want to sign with WWE, I have somebody to ask for advice now.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs0fxk_sarah-backman-doing-pull-ups-bench-pressing_sport#.UTjFlhwz3bQ

Here is a video if anyon cares.

The bench press she tries is app 220 lbs.
At the end of the vid it says: the idiot phone died but she made it.
(second hand translation)

She looks rally good and she is definitly strong. I'm down with this. That hair.

She's also 21 years old.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

gothmog 3rd said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs0fxk_sarah-backman-doing-pull-ups-bench-pressing_sport#.UTjFlhwz3bQ
> 
> Here is a video if anyon cares.
> 
> The bench press she tries is app 220 lbs.
> At the end of the vid it says: the idiot phone died but she made it.
> (second hand translation)
> 
> She looks rally good and she is definitly strong. I'm down with this. That hair.
> 
> She's also 21 years old.


Wow, that young? 

Between her, Kendra Smith and Anya it looks like WWE is signing some real tough women.


----------



## Stanford

SheamusRKO said:


> 4/10. Would not bang.


I reckon the feeling is mutual. Keep posting though, you may get laid eventually.


----------



## Karma101

Well she is hot. But more importantly due to dem muscles she will be able to do more than just roll ups and hair grabs.


----------



## Honey Bucket

She looks like the kind of woman who if you judged her by appearances alone rather than talent, willingness to learn and attitude, she'd probably knock your goddamn dick in the dirt.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

With that kind of arm strength it opens doors to an interesting power move set potentially.


----------



## Asenath

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Yeah, but Kurt Angle was pretty much a rare gem find. Every other attempt to sign an amateur talent have produced such wonderful talents like Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin and Jack Swagger, all the with the charisma and mic ability of a blind bat. Brock Lesnar was another good pick, but he had nowhere near the well rounded talent that Angle had.
> 
> Picking an amateur female wrestler would be cool, but there won't be another Kurt Angle.


Now, I seriously enjoyed Benjamin and Haas in Ring of Honor. Jack Swagger, god bless him. . .I don't even know. On the other hand, there's Dolph Ziggler, who was also a top flight college wrestler. And I enjoy him a great deal.

You're probably right that there's not going to be another Kurt Angle. But if you could find the right mix of athleticism and willing to look ridiculous, in a woman athlete, it might be a winning combo.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

New Beth Phoenix it seems. Blonde and Muscular. Del Rey was sorta a powerhouse so, she could teach her how to work that style.


----------



## CripplerXFace

Similar to but hotter than Beth Phoenix imo. For some reason I always thought Beth had a slightly manly appearance.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lets see... she is hot... 21...strong...BLONDE and Swedish!!! :mark:

Also I heard she was at Arnold Classic so it is possible that she met Hunter there.


----------



## KeepinItReal

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Yeah, but Kurt Angle was pretty much a rare gem find. Every other attempt to sign an amateur talent have produced such wonderful talents like Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin and Jack Swagger, all the with the charisma and mic ability of a blind bat. Brock Lesnar was another good pick, but he had nowhere near the well rounded talent that Angle had.
> 
> Picking an amateur female wrestler would be cool, but there won't be another Kurt Angle.


Ziggler, Del Rio, Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW), Cody Rhodes. Lot of great amateur wrestlers who went pro.

Oh and Sara Backman is f'n gorgeous.


----------



## Rankles75

Hummana hummana boner....... 

Really hope this is true and she debuts real soon....


----------



## Stanford

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Lets see... she is hot... 21...strong...BLONDE and Swedish!!! :mark:
> 
> Also I heard she was at Arnold Classic so it is possible that she met Hunter there.


Or perhaps that's just how the rumour started. We'll see! I hope it's true though.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

KeepinItReal said:


> Ziggler, Del Rio, Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW), Cody Rhodes. Lot of great amateur wrestlers who went pro.
> 
> Oh and Sara Backman is f'n gorgeous.


Good points, but really none of them are Kurt Angle level, in terms of versatility. I guess Nakamura is an exception, he has charisma and swagger, but I don't speak or understand Japanese and New Japan wrestlers don't talk too much either.


----------



## JY57

she looks great

nice to see WWE singing a power diva


----------



## Glass Shatters

She's sexy.



Kalashnikov said:


> Nah. More muscles than I have.


Sounds like a you problem.


----------



## Kfchicken

I wonder if she can pass the wellness policy.

Either way I would definitely do her doggy style while injecting a steroid syringe into her backside


----------



## Defei

Dat hair!


----------



## JustTooSweeeet

what a bad ass! she looks as if she would *destroy* someone!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

She strong and sexy but I'd be a bit scared sleeping with her because it looks like she'd break my penis in half, put a plate on both ends and start doing a bench press with it.


----------



## God Movement

There's something wrong with you if you're straight and turned on by that.

Ew.


----------



## BKsaaki

Cant wait to see her after a inevitable boob job


----------



## Kfchicken

God Movement said:


> There's something wrong with you if you're straight and turned on by that.
> 
> Ew.


Maybe your just too feminine to be into her


----------



## x78

Kfchicken said:


> Maybe your just too feminine to be into her


Liking manly women ≠ you being manly


----------



## volunteer75

Davy Jones said:


> Would wreck.


she could me with those thighs anytime.


----------



## closetfan

Fine, I'll be the one who says it: she needs breast implants. AJ is the closest to a flat chest that has succeeded as a diva in 10 years. Hopefully she's not a new Kaitlyn.


----------



## Cyon

She has hair like Maryse, muscles like Beth Phoenix (if not more), and a forehead that rivals Bo Dallas's.

That being said, she has some really pretty eyes. And a couple of those photoshoots some have posted make her look gorgeous. Dat makeup.

I think she can be a good addition to the Diva division. Definitely fill up the muscled woman category.


----------



## Kfchicken

Cyon said:


> She has hair like Maryse, muscles like Beth Phoenix (if not more), and a forehead that rivals Bo Dallas's.
> 
> That being said, she has some really pretty eyes. And a couple of those photoshoots some have posted make her look gorgeous. Dat makeup.
> 
> I think she can be a good addition to the Diva division. Definitely fill up the muscled woman category.


I think the "powerhouse" diva category is getting too big.

Kaitlyn, Aksana, Natalya, Tamina and now Sara?


----------



## NeyNey

Fucking awesome, if true.
Can't wait to see her first steps.


----------



## Dudechi

So hot Swedish Chyna?

When HhH bangs her and Stephanie leaves him OmG!


----------



## Asenath

Dudechi said:


> So hot Swedish Chyna?
> 
> When HhH bangs her and Stephanie leaves him OmG!


Fortunately for all of us, Hunter gets custody of Vince in case of a divorce.


----------



## Kfchicken

I don't understand how any straight guy can not be attracted to her.
She has the cutest face and a jacked chiseled body of a warrior princess.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I can imagine CM Punk will soon be tapping that


----------



## Stanford

Kfchicken said:


> I don't understand how any straight guy can not be attracted to her.
> She has the cutest face and a jacked chiseled body of a warrior princess.


Some guys think that if they bang a chick with muscles, their true feelings for men may come out.


----------



## Nostalgia

Davy Jones said:


> Would wreck.


:agree:

Could be the new Beth Phoenix of the WWE, only much better looking. And she's very young too like Paige, so there's plenty of time.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

It seems officeial. It's all over her Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah-B%C3%A4ckman/180636001963927


----------



## WashingtonD

You guys love it when WWE hire ugly muscular chicks who can't wrestle, but hate it when they hire good looking models like Kelly Kelly who can't wrestle?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

They should also sign this swedish boxing wonder


----------



## Kfchicken

WashingtonD said:


> You guys love it when WWE hire ugly muscular chicks who can't wrestle, but hate it when they hire good looking models like Kelly Kelly who can't wrestle?


I've never thought of Kelly Kelly as anything special. She's a 5/10 for me.
With her floppy boobs and painted face. She also looks like a walking STD Lab.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Itami said:


> omfg I _love_ her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I like her. Also, knowing Swedish and all, it's gonna be fun if she speaks it in promos.


Helvetes jävla skit?


----------



## the fox

Cyon said:


> She has hair like Maryse, muscles like Beth Phoenix (if not more), and a forehead that rivals Bo Dallas's.
> 
> That being said, she has some really pretty eyes. And a couple of those photoshoots some have posted make her look gorgeous. Dat makeup.
> 
> I think she can be a good addition to the Diva division. Definitely fill up the muscled woman category.


Aksana "powerhouse"
what!


----------



## Loudness

Height: 5'8" (173 cm)
Weight: On-season, 143 Lb (65 Kg)
Off-season, 150 Lb (68 Kg)

Not a short girl unlike the typical roided up girls. She's 5'10" with WWEs billed height system, which is pretty tall for a diva.






Wouldn't say no to spotting her during squats.

Also some curls for the girls:






Not into the shredded look she has in some pics though, she'll probably go on a dreamer bulk anyway and lose the manly conditioning/dryness. Never liked the fitness model look in females, loss of teddies of peace .


----------



## Pwn Me

I am personally very excited for this new signing. Hopefully this will open up the door for an influx of more similar women, and lead to an outflux of the Aksana's and the Brodus Clay Dancers.


----------



## "OOH YEAH" 3:16

I don't know whether to be turned on or run for the hills.


----------



## Pwn Me

"OOH YEAH" 3:16 said:


> I don't know whether to be turned on or run for the hills.


If you are into Divas like Beth Phoenix and Natalya, you should become turned on. If you ever happen to piss her off in real life, you should run for the hills


----------



## Kfchicken

the fox said:


> Aksana "powerhouse"
> what!


She's like a bodybuildng champion or something


----------



## Tony Tornado

WashingtonD said:


> You guys love it when WWE hire ugly muscular chicks who can't wrestle, but hate it when they hire good looking models like Kelly Kelly who can't wrestle?


I wonder why that is? Maybe because unlike Kelly Kelly or the Bellas, who could have stayed in WWE for 10 years and still be horrible in the ring, girls with strong physiques and a sports background like hers actually have a chance of becoming good in ring performers?

Personally, I think she's quite pretty but her chest is a bit too manly for my taste.


----------



## krai999

wwe is sooo gonna paul burchill her


----------



## Chan Hung

Very manly..unattractive...no boobs 
Should have signed a better looking person and with talent.


----------



## Eclairal

Tony Tornado said:


> I wonder why that is? Maybe because unlike Kelly Kelly or the Bellas, who could have stayed in WWE for 10 years and still be horrible in the ring, girls with strong physiques and a sports background like hers actually have a chance of becoming good in ring performers?


I'm sorry but that makes NO difference. It's the same business. You're either already a wrestler or you will train to be one. Having potential because you're already have a physique or anything else doesn't mean anything. The models and that girl are in the same ship


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I would love to see her destroy AJ.


----------



## O Fenômeno

1.I miss beth phoenix
2. Was HHH in charge of this one :lol ?


----------



## Kfchicken

Eclairal said:


> I'm sorry but that makes NO difference. It's the same business. You're either already a wrestler or you will train to be one. Having potential because you're already have a physique or anything else doesn't mean anything. The models and that girl are in the same ship


Actually girls with a sports background will
A) learn faster than models
B) will most likely stay dedicated to the industry and not leave after 2 years to become a singer/model/pornstar.

Check and mate


----------



## Tony Tornado

Eclairal said:


> I'm sorry but that makes NO difference. It's the same business. You're either already a wrestler or you will train to be one. Having potential because you're already have a physique or anything else doesn't mean anything. The models and that girl are in the same ship


It does make a difference. Models like Kelly Kelly are not athletes and this girl is. Wrestlers need to be physical. Compare Kelly Kelly to Kaitlyn, for example. They're both models but Kaitlyn has been in WWE for not even 3 years and she's already much better in the ring than Kelly or the Bellas ever were and that's because she had an athletic background, physical attributes and a correct mindset that helped her develop much faster. Plus models are only there temporarily so they can get exposure and boost their careers.

Another reason people are excited for girls like Sarah Backman is because it adds variety to the divas division. Since Kharma and Beth left there is nobody with an imposing and threatening figure. There's only Anya on NXT and that's it.


----------



## Natsuke

Just to be shallow for a bit..

Face is very pretty, love the waist-long hair.

Body? uhhh...

But yeah, I'm more into volleyball body types so I can't really make a good opinion. There's potential, but again, she's an arm wrestler. The only thing I'm worried about is her stamina and her actual ability in the ring.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Kfchicken said:


> She's like a bodybuildng champion or something


wut? is that pic real?...ugh -vomits-


----------



## F1MAN8

The Boy Wonder said:


> I would love to see her destroy AJ.




In what context??


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Wouldnotpissoff/10


----------



## TankOfRate

HEELKris said:


> WWE should stop signing ugly women.


Well, they need to do SOMETHING to make the fans feel better about themselves.


----------



## Ventish78

She's the worst Gladiator by far. No charisma whatsoever but she might make it.


----------



## HEELKris

Kfchicken said:


>


Yeah, Kaitlyn isn't any better


----------



## bulklogan

Pwn Me said:


> I am personally very excited for this new signing. Hopefully this will open up the door for an influx of more similar women, and lead to an outflux of the Aksana's and the Brodus Clay Dancers.


One of Brodus Clay Dancers is Naomi, have you bothered to watch her wrestle?


----------



## Kfchicken

You guys are all so hard on her. Give her a break. She's only 21, she is barely an adult!


----------



## Fufflefuff

I'm not there on the "fitness model = amazing wrestler" train of thought. I'd agree that they'll stick around longer than aspiring actresses/models/singers what-have-you but so many of them prove shit-tastic regardless. I'll never understand why they can't just hire women who are already wrestlers. There are plenty of drop dead gorgeous unsigned wrestlers out there even by sharp knee evaluation standards.


----------



## x78

HEELKris said:


> Yeah, Kaitlyn isn't any better


Jesus, that's what a fitness model is? I just thought it was girls that were in good shape.


----------



## Kfchicken

x78 said:


> Jesus, that's what a fitness model is? I just thought it was girls that were in good shape.


You're thinking of "figure models"


----------



## metallon

I think Kaitlyn looks amazing and so does Sarah!:agree:


----------



## december_blue

Kfchicken said:


> You're thinking of "figure models"


Actually figure models are a bit closer to fitness models now in terms of looks. They've got a bikini division now which is a way less severe look and I think at least one of the new batch of "Diva Search" women competes in that.


----------



## jarrelka

FredForeskinn said:


> Helvetes jävla skit?


Fan vad grymt det kommer vara med en svensk i wwe!!:mark: 

Cant fucking wait next Chyna only 100 times hotter is on her way.


----------



## Wcthesecret

metallon said:


> I think Kaitlyn looks amazing and so does Sarah!:agree:


...*u*** wrong with you?


----------



## geraldinhio

Has she debuted yet or any update on her? Interesting to see if this is gonna try be Beth's replacement. At least she's an athlete and very young so could end up being a nice little wrestler.


----------



## Bearodactyl

No updates on her whatsoever far as I know. *Shrug*


----------



## jarrelka

Wcthesecret said:


> ...*u*** wrong with you?


If you think Sarah isnt hot there is clearly something wrong with you. Kaitlyn is pretty decent too.


----------



## geraldinhio

I wonder what her move set will be like, any predictions? An arm wrestle submission knowing WWE, they will probably make a gimmick out of it. :/


----------



## americanoutlaw

She posted on twitter photo of her w w e deal


----------



## High_King

If she ever wrestled my dick she would lose.


----------



## Wcthesecret

jarrelka said:


> If you think Sarah isnt hot there is clearly something wrong with you. Kaitlyn is pretty decent too.


I meant the body building part of it.


----------



## americanoutlaw

On her twitter it look like backman is at the performance center now


----------



## Mr. I

Those were some major work visa issues, then. She was due there months ago. Given she's never wrestled before (or rather, non arm wrestled) I wouldn't expect to see her in the ring on NXT til later next year.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

HEELKris said:


> Yeah, Kaitlyn isn't any better


Are you joking? Aksana in that picture looked disheveled and generally unappealing. Kaitlyn's well-groomed, her tan is spot-on, and her proportions are right without her losing all semblance of femininity.


----------



## napalmdestruction

I have high hopes for this girl. She's built like a tank and is also very pretty. I just hope she doesn't get breast implants.


----------



## Stanford

napalmdestruction said:


> I just hope she doesn't get breast implants.


I obviously don't know her personally, but with her build, I think the chances of that are high. I'm hoping right there with you though.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

americanoutlaw said:


> This what we got for divas sign under Triple H(who are still on the nxt roster)
> 3 indy female wrestlers
> a russian world classic kickboxer
> female with a acting,mma and kickboxing background
> Swedish Arm Wrestling champ
> 
> so far he doing a good job getting new divas(so far)



Yep Yep. I wonder whose idea was it to sign women to fill the role for Total Divas. But I am not gonna get into a argument about how I am just not into Total Diva's I am just glad to see a upcoming diva that will while pretty will also be athletic and hopefully develop as a good wrestler.


----------



## BornBad

Pretty face but too much muscle

No instabone


----------



## BeastBoy

Ehh too many muscles, nothing womanly remaining from her. At least Kaytilin perfected the look. This chick looks more like a male bodybuilder with photoshopped boobs and face.


----------



## Asenath

Sometimes, it's not about your libido.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Wonder if she'll be able/allowed to keep the super long hair.. You know, seeing as though that might get a tad in the way at times..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jacked divas

Jacked divas everywhere



Very pleased to see really fit girls getting signed left and right. If there's one thing that best fo' bidness, it's Triple Haitch's taste in wimmins. bama


----------



## tigermaskfan23

In my opinion those who discount a very fit women going into pro wrestling because to them muscles on women aren't sexy are the ones that are satisfied with the kind of women we currently have in WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Are you joking? Aksana in that picture looked disheveled and generally unappealing. Kaitlyn's well-groomed, her tan is spot-on, and her proportions are right without her losing all semblance of femininity.


C/s she looks fucking great in that pic...I like white women who are pale but either way :yum:


----------



## tigermaskfan23

O Fenômeno said:


> C/s she looks fucking great in that pic...I like white women who are pale but either way :yum:



Unfortunately you can't please everyone because I like various types of body types and physical appearances on women.


----------



## jarrelka

Wohoo! She just wrote on her Facebook page that she,s down training at the performance center. Cant wait for my fellow swede to debut!!


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara

Arm Wrestling champ? If her finisher isn't the claw I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Stanford said:


> I obviously don't know her personally, but with her build, I think the chances of that are high. I'm hoping right there with you though.


Looking at her recent pics, I think we lost already. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's just a push-up bra (not that there's anything to push-up).


----------



## DudeLove669

She could be a power couple with Big E Langston and their identical "five heads"


----------

